# Why did I lose nitrates in est tank ??



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

Check my water quality today (API) in 1 1/2 year est tank... ammon .25 , nitrites 0 , nitrates 0. I repeated the nitrates and still 0. I did add 11 juvies to tank three weeks ago and then the nitrates were at 5. ( used the same test kit for nitrates in another tank those results were 10, so it not the API intself ). I've had some problems with the ammonia at .25 , been checking everyother day, at times it's .25 and other times 0 (my well water has ammonia of .25). Been adding Prime as need for ammonia and water changes every 5 - 7 days of about 50%.

My last water change a few days ago I rinsed with cool well water my Fluval 406 . I also have a AC 110 on this tank.

Don't understand why there is no nitrates in a established tank. :-? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you have plants in the tank?


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

OllieNZ said:


> Do you have plants in the tank?


OilieNZ- no plants in tank


----------



## praveentnair (Jan 4, 2014)

do you have a deep sand bed? or do you have rocks where you have little water flow behind/beneath them? May be there is an anaerobic condition somewhere hidden and the nitrates are being converting to its end product nitrogen, without you knowing it. how is the algae condition in your tank?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

You could also try calibrating your test kit by mixing up reference solution made from potassium nitrate and ro water I'd make 0,10,20,40ppm solutions and see if it is the kit


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

praveentnair said:


> do you have a deep sand bed? or do you have rocks where you have little water flow behind/beneath them? May be there is an anaerobic condition somewhere hidden and the nitrates are being converting to its end product nitrogen, without you knowing it. how is the algae condition in your tank?


I have crushed coral and only thin layer of it. It is heavy on the rocks and below rocks i've placed some tunnels to lift rock structure up. I do have two karalia powerheads, cannister filter, HOB filter and added large sponge filter couple of weeks ago. I can see alot of current in the tank. Have a little algae, not a lot though. I've been keeping lights on 10 hrs per day to try to grow algae for the mbuna's and 2 bp.


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

OllieNZ said:


> You could also try calibrating your test kit by mixing up reference solution made from potassium nitrate and ro water I'd make 0,10,20,40ppm solutions and see if it is the kit


I don't have access to any RO water and don't know anyone who would have some. I did use the same test kit on my other tank (community fish) and it was just where it should be with reading of 20 nitrate


----------

